# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Тевье-молочник in Japanese

## laxxy

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGoRo-nPLOM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGoRo-nPLOM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

----------

